# Issue with Graco Magnum pro X17



## Daemoniorum (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello, I purchased a Graco Magnum Pro X17 a few months ago. Used it to paint a large exterior with no problems, used a 515. then used it on an interior, again with a 515, though a new one, had no issues for 90% of the interior, then it started to finger regardless of the pressure the sprayer was set to. Then did a ceiling, same problem. Last week I Bought a whole new setup for the X17, a new hose, a Graco contractor compact spray gun with a rac x 517 tip, all brand new. Then when trying to spray the ceilings, no matter what pressure the sprayer is set to, whether low, high, or all the way up, it still fingers. Any advice would be very greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Thin your paint a bit to make it easier for the pump to push it.


----------



## Daemoniorum (Aug 7, 2021)

kmp said:


> Thin your paint a bit to make it easier for the pump to push it.


Alright. I'll try that. Another painter I know, suggested that maybe the sprayer doesn't have enough pressure for a 517/515. Said to try a 415 and see if that helps. But the sprayer is supposed to be good all the way up to a 517.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Daemoniorum said:


> Alright. I'll try that. Another painter I know, suggested that maybe the sprayer doesn't have enough pressure for a 517/515. Said to try a 415 and see if that helps. But the sprayer is supposed to be good all the way up to a 517.


Find a used graco 395 or titan 440. the homedepot models are junk.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you clean your filters? Possible that little DIY machine can't handle the juice. Upgrade..


----------



## Daemoniorum (Aug 7, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Find a used graco 395 or titan 440. the homedepot models are junk.


Will look into that. At the time was just buying what was most quickly available. In hindsight, should hvae done a bit more research.


----------



## Daemoniorum (Aug 7, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Did you clean your filters? Possible that little DIY machine can't handle the juice. Upgrade..


Yeah, I clean the filters after every use, with a little scrub brush. An upgrade may be the way to go at this point.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

You might try a real airless

Those things at Home Depot are for Homeowners who might use them once in a while

If your going to be spraying wall paint with regularity you'll want a bigger pump

Just go deep into debt,it's the American way.

Good luck


----------

